# Can anyone help please?



## Darla

Hello there

I know it's a long shot but can anyone help with some research for my latest novel? Part of it is set in Perugia which I know a little but not enough. I need to know which is the residential area of the town preferably with some street names so I can refer back to the map.

I would be very grateful for any help or suggestions as to where else I could look. I seem to have googled just about everything!

Many thanks


----------



## paulgerrard

darla said:


> hello there
> 
> i know it's a long shot but can anyone help with some research for my latest novel? Part of it is set in perugia which i know a little but not enough. I need to know which is the residential area of the town preferably with some street names so i can refer back to the map.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help or suggestions as to where else i could look. I seem to have googled just about everything!
> 
> Many thanks


google earth ?
:d


----------



## dario

Darla said:


> Hello there
> 
> I know it's a long shot but can anyone help with some research for my latest novel? Part of it is set in Perugia which I know a little but not enough. I need to know which is the residential area of the town preferably with some street names so I can refer back to the map.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help or suggestions as to where else I could look. I seem to have googled just about everything!
> 
> Many thanks



go to this site, PagineGialle.it Visual 
double click on Perugia and it'll zoom. 

The city centre is the highest priced property.


----------



## Darla

Thanks Paul and Dario. I will try both of these suggestions.


----------



## tigger

I lived there for a couple of years a long time ago!!
From the station up to the corso is all mostly residential, I had a lot of friends who lived right in the centre around the "Università per Stranieri" too


----------



## Darla

Thank you so much Tigger, that is really helpful. I shall look at the map; if I still need advise may I ask you more?


----------



## tigger

Of course you can! I'm pleased to be able to help.


----------



## Darla

You are a star! Watch this space!

Many, many thanks.


----------



## Darla

Hello again Tigger

I've had a look at the street map and when you say 'from the station to the Corso' do I assume you mean the Corso Cavour not the Corso Vannucci?

Perhaps if I tell you a little more about what I'm after it may help. I have pictures of tall, three storey (they may even be higher) terraced houses lining narrow and twisting cobbled lanes and this is where I want the house in my novel to be. Any ideas?

I can't tell you how grateful I am for some help.


----------



## tigger

Soory I've taken so long to reply, but life has been hectic recently! I used to teach in Via Bartolo behind the cathedral , it's quite a steep, cobbled street leading down to the "Università per Stranieri", but most of the side-streets leading off the Corso Vannucci, and those around the cathedral and the theatre are that type of road.


----------



## Darla

That's brilliant; thank you so much!


----------



## tigger

Your very welcome! If you get a chance, you should visit the area. I lived around there for a couple of years, and it's a beautiful part of Italy. not only the well-known places like Perugia and Assisi, but also Spello, Foligno, Lake Trasimeno. It really is the "Green Heart " of Italy, as it's known.


----------



## Darla

Yes, it looks really lovely. I hope to go next spring.
Thanks again.


----------



## Darla

Hello Tigger, could you help me with something else, please?
I have conflicting information about the Mercato Coperto; one source says it is two floors (meat/fish and fruit & veg), another says three floors with the bottom one being haberdashory. Perhaps it has been expanded? Do you remember what is was when you were there and could you give me a timeframe for that?
I'm really grateful for your input.


----------



## tigger

To tell the truth, I can't remember (I'm getting old). I know there was a lot of talk about redeveloping it all and making a modern shopping centre in it's place - heaven forbid! The most famous thing the mercato coperto is the wonderful view from the terrace!!
I'll see if I can find out more for you and let you know.


----------



## Darla

Thanks, that's great. I need to know how it was around 1998/2000.

Look forward to hearing from you. Really appreciate you taking the time.


----------

